# First (two) K9 Presentation



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

We were invited to represent our team at the SPCA Event (WOOFSTOCK) in Oswego. Once we got there and while building up our stand we were told that we are also supposed to do a presentation. We were not prepared since we were just told right there and then and had to improvise.

We told them what it takes to be a search dog, a little obedience, and then sent her out to search. Because of the great feedback we received we were asked to do a second search presentation. My partner went out to hide while Indra waited in the car. I sent her out to search, she first went to the camera guy came back but did not indicate and went back out and then found Connie. 

In the first search you can see with how much impact she's jumping into me. She already knocked me over a couple of times and it was the first and last time that I used the jump as an indication. Next dog WILL bark 

Anyhow, here ya go: 




Not too bad for a dog whose only doing it for nine months to actually perform like that in front of an entire audience including dogs, all that noise and different smells. :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

soooo cool ! I'm glad you got it on video, what a keepsake ..she looks like she loves her job !!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

She does, she really does. That was my very first, completely unprepared presentation. I've never done that in front of an audience. But with team-work we pulled it off. 

We are going to sit down and work out a presentation that we can use when we go somewhere. We've got some great pictures too 

You can find it all here, it's public so anyone can look at it 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Support-Oswego-County-SAR-K9-Team/129434030461933


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh I'll check it out thanks!..Always great to watch the demo's at events like this and participate in them..you did a great job even tho it wasn't planned


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

What fantastic distraction proofing! Great job team!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Mrs.K- I thought you were German? Maybe you just lived in Germany? Haha- I was totally expecting a very heavy accent- but I heard none. That video was fantastic, I've never seen a S&R demo. Indra was seriously fast and focused! Is *that* what you call drive??  Really good stuff!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I am German. 
I am sorry to disappoint you but for you I will make an exception and talk like se Germans 

Yes, sat is se drive we are talking about. Se Hunt&Prey drive. 

Allright I suck at German Accent. Never really had one haha.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

:rofl: Well, I throughly enjoyed the video. Like I said, I've never seen anything like that. And Indra clearly loves it!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Betty said:


> What fantastic distraction proofing! Great job team!!



We had a lot of real life situations lately and she proofed herself every single time. 

I was walking her when a drunk guy collapsed in the middle of the road. He hit the road face forward (never seen so much blood. When I came home I was literally covered in it) and some drunks stood around there, arguing, yelling. Then the Cops came out, Ambulance, I gave first aid while Indra was right there. Laying next to me, relaxing. 

A couple of days ago, we ran into a herd of deers before I sent her out. We waited until they went away, then I took her off the leash and she searched. It is the desire to hunt the ball and subject that overrides anything and that is the drive you should be looking for in a search dog.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wildo said:


> :rofl: Well, I throughly enjoyed the video. Like I said, I've never seen anything like that. And Indra clearly loves it!


Thank you, we enjoyed ourselves very much as well. The dogs got a lot of love, mingled with other dogs. Especially the puppies did great. Absolutely great. 

One of our dogs is actually from a member on this forum. Dawnandjr gave him to my teammate for free and he will be trained as a Cadaver Dog. 

He is doing absolutely great. He settled in, and is getting tons of socialization. The improvement he's done within a couple of weeks is amazing. He's doing very well obedience wise as well. 

Blitzzard vom Little House (Blitz) on the left, Indra in the middle and Tazer (another young dog) on the right.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Oswego? Was that Breitbeck Park?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I think it actually was.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> I think it actually was.


There is more than one Oswego. That would be Oswego, NY, a nice
town ....... except in the winter. 
Congrats on your nice dog work!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep, We are the Oswego County (NY) Pioneer SAR K9 team 

Thanks. It's easy when the dog loves it.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I admit the obedience part wasn't the best but I was so darn nervous I didn't really know what I was doing. However, she completely rocked the search part and we got some pretty nice pictures out of it too. Not sure if the photographer took some more but here are the one he posted already :wub:

I so want that picture of Indra running in a frame. :wub::wub::wub:


----------

